# i am such a liar!



## cawb (Aug 21, 2005)

well one guy for sure always asks about my weight and my workouts , but i dont trust himj enough to let on that i am on gear. so i have this stuff called  liqui-test. i bought it a while back before i was convenced that most of all that shit didnt work well i bought two get one free. i told him alot of hype about it so i could sell the other bottle that i wasnt going to use. now he want to know what my secret is and i am still sticken with liqui-test. it does make you kinda aggressive but thaT was all i noticed.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Aug 21, 2005)

I get asked about every day by 2 of the guys at work what type of "roids" I'm taking.  I ask them why it's so hard for them to understand that someone who works out 6 times a week, eats big and good, and takes some supps like creatine and protein is going to gain muscle.  But they think I've gained muscle to quick and notice some zits on my back and shoulders.  I work in a steel mill and sweat all day and get dirty.  I've always had zits from that environment whether juicing or not!!  They're beginning to PISS me off!  FUCKERS!  I would never trust anyone besides my wife.  Just keep lying bro!


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 21, 2005)

Ya keep lying and sell the liquid test to him. I to am stuck with prohormones that I bought a long time ago.


----------



## imdaman1 (Aug 21, 2005)

The really f'd up thing is that shit like protein and creatine CAN make you big and a lack CAN make you shrink.  You can stay on juice year round and if you stop taking in the protein you will still lose muscle.  

Thank god for muscle memory!  When I get into a pinch with bills, the groceries are the first thing that get cut back.  It sucks major ass because the size really starts to go away.  I've been goin through alot of stress lately also.  Increased stress and lack of good eating and sleeping habits will destroy the house that you have built.  I'm looking like a complete wuss!  Its all good though.  I'm up 20lbs so far this year and I've got a killer cycle / diet coming up.  I'm going into the rental-property business and the struggle for money will soon end.  When that happens - you guys will witness a monster being born.  Lots of money, hard work, and dedication is all it takes.  So far - I've had everything except the money.  I'm solving that problem right now.


----------



## tee (Aug 22, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> The really f'd up thing is that shit like protein and creatine CAN make you big and a lack CAN make you shrink.  You can stay on juice year round and if you stop taking in the protein you will still lose muscle.
> 
> Thank god for muscle memory!  When I get into a pinch with bills, the groceries are the first thing that get cut back.  It sucks major ass because they size really starts to go away.  I've been goin through alot of stress lately also.  Increased stress and lack of good eating and sleeping habits will destroy the house that you have built.  I'm looking like a complete wuss!  Its all good though.  I'm up 20lbs so far this year and I've got a killer cycle / diet coming up.  I'm going into the rental-property business and the struggle for money will soon end.  When that happens - you guys will witness a monster being born.  Lots of money, hard work, and dedication is all it takes.  So far - I've had everything except the money.  I'm solving that problem right now.



Rob banks. You'll be rich instantly


----------



## Blackbird (Aug 22, 2005)

Guys who think that big guys are on roids are the ones who workout like 2 or 3 times a week.  They have no idea how to do it natural or with gear.  In fact there is no difference.  My brothers approach is to say, "yeah Im on juice," then he laughs.  It usually throws them off.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Aug 22, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> Guys who think that big guys are on roids are the ones who workout like 2 or 3 times a week.  They have no idea how to do it natural or with gear.  In fact there is no difference.  My brothers approach is to say, "yeah Im on juice," then he laughs.  It usually throws them off.




Shit, 99% of my friends and co-workers don't workout or eat right period.  Most of them question my dedication and can't understand why I do it.  My one friend showed some interest last year in working out and going to the Arnold Classic with me.  When he started to workout with me he would show up smoking and leave smoking.  When we were making plans to go to the Classic, he said he was going to walk around the expo drinking rum and coke in a McDonalds cup!  Maybe I need to get some new friends!


----------



## imdaman1 (Aug 22, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Rob banks. You'll be rich instantly



I can always rely on you to steer me in the right direction bro.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 22, 2005)

Thats Why I Wear A Thsirt That Says "no Im Not On Steroids But Thanks For Asking"


----------



## imdaman1 (Aug 22, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> Thats Why I Wear A Thsirt
> That Says "no Im Not On Steroids But Thanks For Asking"



Yeah man  - I see this black dude at the gym wearing that shirt.  Cop - of course - so I don't f... with him.


----------



## big o (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey even when I'm on the gear sometimes the gear stops me from eating correctly that's why I lean more toward the shakes for the extra calories.....


----------



## Freejay (Aug 22, 2005)

I can handle the strangers asking me, but the real difficult part has been family members.  I didn't really notice, but I guess I blew up pretty fast..especially when I started the Test Prop and Masteron.  My arms are the most noticible, as the vascularity increased dramatically from the Masteron.  But I just go with the "this is what happens when you work out 5 days a week and take good quality supplements" approach.


----------



## pincrusher (Aug 22, 2005)

im luck cause i dont get people askin me if im on juice. i guess it is because all my hair helps to hide the muscle so well  
seriously though, the last time i got asked if i was on juice, i said yeah, then showed the guy my drink which just happened to be orange juice with some creatine & glutamine powder in it.  LOL


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 22, 2005)

cawb said:
			
		

> well one guy for sure always asks about my weight and my workouts , but i dont trust himj enough to let on that i am on gear.



Good observation.
The only way two people can keep a secret is if one of them is dead and the other isn't talking. Trust NO ONE. Not your Mother, not your brother, not your buddy who saved your life in Nam, Desert Storm or Iraq.....no one.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Aug 24, 2005)

I had a close friend asked me if I was on steroids, I said, do I look like im on steroids? surprisingly he said yes which thru me off gard because I don't think im that big yet. I just keep convincing them its the protien shakes.


----------



## cawb (Aug 24, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> I had a close friend asked me if I was on steroids, I said, do I look like im on steroids? surprisingly he said yes which thru me off gard because I don't think im that big yet. I just keep convincing them its the protien shakes.


a buddy of mine that ownes a gas station has a wife and a girlfriend, well the girlfreind is always there at night when he closes up he has asked a few times about weather or not i was taking steroids. i always just told him no, then one night he just keep saying it he  said look at this mother fu#ker he's taking steroids , i just looked at his girl and said, come on does it look like i take steroids if i was taking steroids wouldnt i be like this huge muscle bound freak in like two or three weeks , she said yeah i guess he's right abvout that .. i just said that knowing that they have no real wisdom about juice they believe the magic wand type shit you know take steroids for a week or two then you start looking like superman..  dumb asses


----------



## cawb (Aug 24, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Good observation.
> The only way two people can keep a secret is if one of them is dead and the other isn't talking. Trust NO ONE. Not your Mother, not your brother, not your buddy who saved your life in Nam, Desert Storm or Iraq.....no one.


well i know for sure i could trust my mom she wouldnt even judtge me for doing it she would just say well baby be careful. that was the same thing she said when she asked me a long time ago if i had a job and i said no she asked weel how do you make money i told her, do you really wan to know she said no just be careful.. she' the best .. but she does not know either..


----------



## Little Man (Aug 25, 2005)

lol my mom is like that too. my dad says im on drugs but, he calls creatine drugs cuz i take all diff sups.


----------



## heavy (Aug 25, 2005)

I agree with all u guys, but what I find is even worse than when people ask if you juice, they ask why you want to be so dedicated and big....these people are idiots. Why would I want to eat like shit and be a slob, is my usual question back to them....


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 25, 2005)

I am tired of the idiots that think creatine is a steroid. I have not yet even ran a cycle yet and people think Im up to shit. Errogant bastatrds


----------



## heavy (Aug 25, 2005)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> I am tired of the idiots that think creatine is a steroid. I have not yet even ran a cycle yet and people think Im up to shit. Errogant bastatrds



Just tell them to mind their own business, and if they dont, smack them in their jaw. People need to mind their own selves, and not worry about others...but if people think you are juicing, just remember its a compliment.


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 25, 2005)

Ya a guess so, I cant wait to start my cycle though then everyone will be making assumptions. Who cares!


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 25, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> I agree with all u guys, but what I find is even worse than when people ask if you juice, they ask why you want to be so dedicated and big....these people are idiots. Why would I want to eat like shit and be a slob, is my usual question back to them....


They aren't idiots, they are intimidated by your dedication.
Everyone knows they should take better care of themselves and get some excercise, but they don't like the people who actually act on it because that only highlights and emphasizes how lazy they are. It's easier for them if everyone just chooses to be at the same level of un fitness for their age. Then they can point at people and say Yes, but at least I'm not as fat as him.
Then the old farts like me and Tee walk in the room and comparisons end. Cause nobody wants to put themselves up against guys in their 30s,40s,50s and 60s who look better than most college students. :twisted:












Can I get an Amen?


----------



## cawb (Aug 25, 2005)

amen ,old man ,amen


----------



## armista (Sep 10, 2005)

Hell guys, I've got one.  My grandmother asked me if I was taking steroids.  She said, "I don't like how you've bulked yourself up."  Then she proceeded to tell me that 26 years ago when she first met my father she was sure he was on steriods.  I said, "Grandma, my father was 6'3" and naturally large don't you think genetics can help me out."  Funny thing was that at that time I had never even thought about using gear.

-Armista


----------



## ben johnson (Nov 27, 2005)

y r people like that???? just kuz u r gaining a lil size....some of my buddies joke to me about it but i asked 2 of them to workout with me for a week, LMAO!!!! they both r now convinced that with all the supp's that i take and the gym that im not. they were both crippled by wednesday (they never workout). some of thew guys at the gym comment but F'em, im on all these supps so back off. the only 2 that know is who i am on them with...


----------



## ben johnson (Nov 27, 2005)

dragon, A-f'ing-men.....


----------



## Little Man (Nov 27, 2005)

people have been asking me but i just say no but i really dont care if people know


----------



## Macstanton (Nov 27, 2005)

people are just curious to see if you're cheating or not.  but i don't considering it cheating.  i want to be the best at what i do.  no matter what.


----------



## stealthmeister (Nov 27, 2005)

Macstanton said:
			
		

> people are just curious to see if you're cheating or not.  but i don't considering it cheating.  i want to be the best at what i do.  no matter what.


For the most part I agree.  However, if you're using gear and competing for money or medals at international competitions, it's cheating and not a good idea.


----------



## Little Man (Nov 28, 2005)

i dont see how its cheating .you are just accelerating your results.


----------



## Macstanton (Nov 28, 2005)

don't they have competitions for people who are all natural????


----------



## stealthmeister (Nov 28, 2005)

Macstanton said:
			
		

> don't they have competitions for people who are all natural????


In things like triathlon and competitive cycling and swimming alone that I have been involved with all my life, it is assumed that you are all natural.  Anything else is cheating.  That's partly why I waited till late 30's to finish racing before looking into AAS. This may be different from bodybuilding.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 28, 2005)

Little Man said:
			
		

> i dont see how its cheating .you are just accelerating your results.



I think its beyond acceleration.  Juice takes you to a higher level that you couldn't reach with your own testicles' testosterone production.

I can hardly wait for my friends back in the States to see me and ask me if I'm on juice.  I've been out of the country for years and it should be a noteworthy change when we meet up.  But, I will definitely keep it secret.  I will tell nobody.


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 28, 2005)

The big lie in my gymn is "oh, I'm just on creatine."
Seems every juicer uses that excuse.

LOL

Nitrateman

ps I do not believe that all swimmers and track stars are natural...same with college baseball, football and basketball.  There are approximately 1 million AS users in the US...true many are on test therapy, but the rest of them are to be found everywhere.


----------



## Macstanton (Nov 28, 2005)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> The big lie in my gymn is "oh, I'm just on creatine."
> Seems every juicer uses that excuse.



Haha.  I've heard worse excuses......"Nah, man. I just watch my calories."  I hate it when people lie about being on juice.


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 28, 2005)

Macstanton said:
			
		

> Haha.  I've heard worse excuses......"Nah, man. I just watch my calories."  I hate it when people lie about being on juice.



Why? It really isn't anyones business. I don't see a problem about lying about something that no one has a right to to begin with. You don't owe anyone that explanation.

Hey, do you and the your wife do it doggy style?
It's none of your F-ing business. If it was you would have been there to see it.

Hey, are you doing sreoids?
It's none of your F-ing business. If it was you would have been there to see it.

Or

You can just be nice and say, "No, I take lots of creatine. Good stuff."


----------



## Clint1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Touchy subject and with good reason. My wife is the only one who knows and she knows where a list of the "supplements" i'm taking is located, just in case something should happen. As far as anyone else is concerned it's "i take a lot of supplements, and/or steroids are illeagel"


----------



## cawb (Dec 4, 2005)

quote by DR............. Hey, do you and the your wife do it doggy style?
It's none of your F-ing business. If it was you would have been there to see it.

Hey, are you doing sreoids?
It's none of your F-ing business. If it was you would have been there to see it.

Or

You can just be nice and say, "No, I take lots of creatine. Good stuff."[/QUOTE]   lmao


----------



## Little Man (Dec 4, 2005)

lol u guys r funnt


----------



## DinK (Dec 18, 2005)

lol people ask me if i'm on roids i just tell em it's 1-AD, shuts most of my friends that bodybuild right up. The others they just look at me funny prolly becuase they dont' know what it is heh.


----------



## brent_G (Dec 24, 2005)

i just say.. "look at these calves does it look like im on steriods" haha

ive honestly  never taken any tho


----------

